# PROGRESSION INGITION DISTRIBUTOR



## LOAFINGTON77109 (Sep 14, 2020)

Anyone here installed one of these? Looking for some honest feedback/reviews.



https://progressionignition.com/shop/ols/products/pontiac-v8-small-cap-distributor


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I have seen some guys use them. I don’t but I curve a bunch of traditional distributors, points, Petronix, HEI, MSD, Mallory etc that have a traditional set-up except many have electronic switching not points.

I think they are cool and will make the car run fine, dial in the timing adjustment. But you can also get a good. Timing curve on an old school distributor and save some money.

It won’t run better than many other old school options. With some exceptions. Petronix conversions and many other do offer variable dwell, which you will not get on a points distributor, it is a good feature and this computerized model will have that as well.

Basically a preference if you like tuning with the app or more old school stuff. Maybe just curve the one you have or curve a more basic set up and see first. Then get something else with the money you save.

My recommendation, spend less on a newer old school style like an MSD. Then get an ME Wagner dual flow PCV valve for $130. And you will probably have some change left, your car will run even better and your engine will thank you for saving it’s life!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Neat tech, but my concern would be the heat from the engine/under hood. I am no electroics person at all, but even the factory electronic HEI could fail in part due to heat - the electronic module would go out. This could of course happen to any electronic distributor I suppose and I am going with a Pertronix one my self versus points.

If I purchased this, I would inquire on the costs of a replacement module and if I could get that from any typical source like NAPA or Summit or Jegs, etc.. I would not want to have something specific to the distributor that I might have issues later ordering.

I would also want to know the cost for a replacement circuit board - just in case. Now that you would only be able to get from the company. 

But if you like tech and the price is affordable to you, go for it and give us a review on it.


----------



## LarryK (Aug 20, 2019)

I installed one of these small cap units last year - so far, so good. After researching them on the various message boards I visit, I decided to take the plunge and document the install. I have the results in PDF form on my web site. Here is a link to the document: http://www.ljklusza.net/Progression Ignition Distributor Installation.pdf

I've enjoyed it tremendously. I can tune it easily from the drivers seat - especially convenient if you get a load of questionable fuel and the engine pings like a bell choir. Upload a milder tune and you're on your way. Standard caps and rotors will fit too. They are pricey, but I think worth it in the end.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

I also bought one and now have 1 show season and 2100 miles on it. I bought it for a few reasons:
1) finding good breaker points and condensers is difficult. I also put new ones (Rock Auto - several brands/styles & NAPA) in each spring sometimes 2x per season because the quality is so bad. Especially condensers. The stock dizzy I rebuilt a couple of years ago performed better than I have been able to tune the progression unit (but still hopeful I can dial it better)
2) as mentioned above - The progression can be tuned with an app on your smartphone using a Bluetooth connection. very easy. This helps tweak timing to suit the fuel mix to ensure no pinging (10.75:1 CR w/'068 cam) in hot weather or loading. it also has a rev limiter - so insurance against getting carried away.

I have not been able to match the performance of the stock set-up. I was hopeful that would be easier to optimize over the whole range of driving situations. The tuning guide has not been too helpful. The autogenerated table definitely produces a poor tune for my engine. But I do have it dialed for nice cruising and moderate loads.

I wish I could generate a table based on my stock set up where the car had tons of power all over the range (not too many old Sun dizzy machines around anymore) then program the progression unit to duplicate.

I also wish Burger King had better onion rings.
@LarryK i'd be really interested in your experience.


----------

